# Replacing the decoder of a V160



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I have recently replaced the decoder of my Marklin V160. It was fun to do, but the train stops sometimes after i have cleaned the motor. I'm thinking of a replacement of the rotor en motorshield, but all ideas are more then welcome :smilie_daumenpos:

Here a video of the status so far:




Greetings,

Peter


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Found the reason of stopping, i have made a mistake bij mounting the wheelframes..... but now, the locomotive runs nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

After I have replaced the horn sounds, a second test run was made.....


----------

